# Übergang PVC-Folie auf Beton abdichten



## juni_74 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Miteinander,

ich möchte meinen Teich erweitern und habe 2 neue Teiche geschaufelt und möchte nun alle mit Wasserfall und Bachlauf aus Beton verbinden. Mein Problem ist nun wie ich den Überlauf vom Teich auf die Betonwanne dicht bekomme. Meine Idee wäre die Folie einige cm einzubetonieren und anschliessen mit Poolfarbe zu überstreichen. Könnte das klappen oder hab ihr andere Ideen?

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## heiko_243 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übergang PVC-Folie auf Beton abdichten*

Es gibt durchaus gute Kleber die die Folie dauerhaft mit dem Beton verkleben können - das sind je nach Folie diverse Kautschukkleber aus dem Dachdeckerzubehör oder auch ein UHU/Pattex auf Styrolkautschukbasis (wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren das z.B. UHU kraft und Pattex Montage Kraft). Die sind dauerwasserbeständig und kleben Weich-PVC und auch EPDM mit Beton. Das kann man dann noch mit einer Klemmleiste mechanisch gegen Ablösung sichern, falls die Gefahr von Scher- oder Zugkräften auf die Klebenaht existiert.
Den Beton muss man im Zweifesfall auch abdichten - z.B. mit Dichschlämme. Wie gut Pool-Farbe auf PVC hält - keine Ahnung.
Man sollte aber mit einer Eigenmischung (aufgelöstes Weich-PVC) streichen können.


----------



## juni_74 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übergang PVC-Folie auf Beton abdichten*

Hallo Heiko, 

das Abdichten des Beton mit Dichtschlämme und Poolfarbe ist eh geplant. Was meinst du mit Eigenmischung? PVC in was auflösen? Ich hab mal eine Skizze gemacht, wie ich mir das ungefähr gedacht habe. 

 

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übergang PVC-Folie auf Beton abdichten*

Hi Jürgen


ich hätte da nur noch alternativ die Idee mit 2 Folienflanschen und nem Rohr zu arbeiten. Müsstest dann aber ein Loch in den Beton bohren.

Auch die Dichtschlämme könnte trotz Panzervlieseinarbeitung durch Erdbewegung undicht werden.


----------



## heiko_243 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übergang PVC-Folie auf Beton abdichten*

PVC in Quellschweissmittel auflösen - das meinte ich. Dazu Folie in ganz kleine Schnippsel schneiden und im Quellschweissmittel über Nacht (oder länger) einlegen. Auf diese Weise bekommt man flüssige PVC-Teichfolie. Nach Verdunstung des Schweissmittels wird es dann wieder fest.
Eine zweite Folie auf dem Beton anbringen und mit der bisherigen PVC-Folie verkleben/schweißen ist nicht möglich?
Das würde ich auch als die suaberste und sicherste Methode ansehen.


----------

